# Help cut cost or recoup money with unwanted SHTF mods and gear



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

some things I do to recoup the cost from firearm modifications, making money from, looking around for bargans in small gunshops and selling unwanted gear after I trade up, You could also put it aside as a trade item or for the guy next door if SHTF and you stand together to protect the neighborhood. Also selling on ebay some times what you find cheap and abundant may be harder to come by for someone else. buy it for -cheap, post it on ebay - you make alittle money and he buys it for less that he would at a surplus store. here in Texas I see 10rd mags all over for cheap and no one wants them, in California they can't find them because they are always sold out. I guy in Russia passes by a place with tons of cold weather military boots for cheap but in small surplus shops they charge too much. you make alittle money and they save alittle money


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When I was 19 years old I had to travel to Japan. It wasn't what I really wanted to do it was work. I'm not the smallest person in the world and clothing there would not exactly be available to me. At 19 I was about 280lbs but very active and in great shape. So when my friends told me to fill my bag full of blue jeans and bank on what I could sell them for I thought I was being punked. I really thought they were trying to get one over on me, but a young lady I was dating at the time was serious and took me shopping for what i referred to as "tiny" jeans. She'd have made me by more of them if I would have but I stopped at a dozen pair. I think they cost me $250 back then. Yes they sold in Japan for $150 a pair and I banked $1800. I went into a shop with a duffle bag, pulled them out and the guy offered me $1500 American on the spot. I asked for $2k he countered at $1800 and I was good to go. I just wish I'd bought 2 dozen.

I don't know what circumstances like that exist in the world today? I'm going to Ireland in October - a trip that's been planned for 4 years - and I hate flying but will do it for my wife. Its her birth place and she wants me to see it. Does anyone know what I should take them in Ireland that I can bank on?


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Ripon said:


> When I was 19 years old I had to travel to Japan. It wasn't what I really wanted to do it was work. I'm not the smallest person in the world and clothing there would not exactly be available to me. At 19 I was about 280lbs but very active and in great shape. So when my friends told me to fill my bag full of blue jeans and bank on what I could sell them for I thought I was being punked. I really thought they were trying to get one over on me, but a young lady I was dating at the time was serious and took me shopping for what i referred to as "tiny" jeans. She'd have made me by more of them if I would have but I stopped at a dozen pair. I think they cost me $250 back then. Yes they sold in Japan for $150 a pair and I banked $1800. I went into a shop with a duffle bag, pulled them out and the guy offered me $1500 American on the spot. I asked for $2k he countered at $1800 and I was good to go. I just wish I'd bought 2 dozen.
> 
> I don't know what circumstances like that exist in the world today? I'm going to Ireland in October - a trip that's been planned for 4 years - and I hate flying but will do it for my wife. Its her birth place and she wants me to see it. Does anyone know what I should take them in Ireland that I can bank on?


Whisky, I hear there's is horrible:grin: Just kidding. what ever you find, be sure to do some checking to make sure their customs will allow it into the country. I.E. a guy i worked with, his daughter went to culinary school, part of the school she had to work over sees. She chose Ireland. As you know every chef has a favorite set of knives. Because of TSA her father mailed the knives and the Irish customs refused them. Go figure, something as be-nine as cooking knives.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

vandelescrow said:


> Whisky, I hear there's is horrible:grin: Just kidding. what ever you find, be sure to do some checking to make sure their customs will allow it into the country. I.E. a guy i worked with, his daughter went to culinary school, part of the school she had to work over sees. She chose Ireland. As you know every chef has a favorite set of knives. Because of TSA her father mailed the knives and the Irish customs refused them. Go figure, something as be-nine as cooking knives.


Yeah, there are a lot of stupid knife laws all over the EU. I pop into the Busse Combat forum every now and then and there are always people trying to get knives shipped to them, even though there is a VERY high seizure rate when going through customs, and if they do make it through they charge up to a 100% import tax.

As for making money on unwanted SHTF stuff I sell a couple bushels of hard pears every year, good to can but while times are good I'm not a big fan.


----------

